# Base plate for Makita 3612



## Harvoc (Dec 10, 2010)

Does anyone know of a commercially available clear base plate for a Makita 3612 router capable of mounting a porter cable guide bushing? The original base plate that came with the router and the mounted porter cable guide, makes visibility terrible when using a dovetail jig.
Any suggestions? thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Take a look at the clear base plates below you will need to drill it out for your router..

Router Replacement Bases

MLCS Router Accessories Page 2

======



Harvoc said:


> Does anyone know of a commercially available clear base plate for a Makita 3612 router capable of mounting a porter cable guide bushing? The original base plate that came with the router and the mounted porter cable guide, makes visibility terrible when using a dovetail jig.
> Any suggestions? thanks.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Sticky threads are full of useful information. Read this: http://www.routerforums.com/guide-b...making-your-own-sub-base-plate.html#post73038


----------



## Harvoc (Dec 10, 2010)

MLCS has part #9339 which is perfect fiting and clear base plate for the Makita 3612.
Thanks.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

You might consider contacting Pat Warner to see if he'd make one of his precision bases for your Makita 3612. IMHO, his design provides the greatest precision for guide bushing fit and centering.

Precision Subbase Kit


----------

